# شركات تسويق الكتروني



## محمد هادي (10 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
في حدا يعرف شركات يلي تقوم بحملات تسويق الكتروني عالفيس بوك وتويتر


----------



## طه باحميد (20 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شركات تسويق الكتروني*

[align=center]أخوي محمد

فيه شركة رائعة وإنجازاتها عظيمة إسمها

كونتينيواري ومقرها في شارع العليا العام بداخل عمارة السيلكون 

هذا رابط موقعهم ممكن تتواصل معاهم و100% راح تعجبك خدمتهم

http://www.continuare.net/
[/align]


----------

